# Anthony Davis - Super sophomore



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Anthony Davis is a different person both on and off the court this year*



> _This story appears in ESPN The Magazine's Dec. 23 Interview Issue. Subscribe today!
> 
> Anthony Davis is a virtuoso leaper -- like a hyperactive man on pogo-stick stilts. But no one could have anticipated the leap he's made this year. Through 15 games before breaking his hand on Dec. 1, Davis was second in the NBA in Player Efficiency Rating while averaging 19.6 points, 10.6 boards and a league-leading 3.9 blocks a game. We sat him down to find out why this Pelican is suddenly flying so high._
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page...y-davis-how-game-changed-season-espn-magazine


----------

